# First flowers in Italy



## carlos58 (Feb 23, 2011)

hello everyone
first flowers and gems in Italy :
hepatica nobilis






gems of salix in the rain




Helleborus niger


----------



## Samerr9 (Feb 23, 2011)

i cant see the photos!


----------



## BradSut26 (Feb 23, 2011)

nice! the first is my favorite. i love water drops! haha i think the second would benefit from having nothing in the foreground. great focus on both!


----------



## Drake (Feb 23, 2011)

Beautiful! I love the out of focus lines on #1 and #3, and the water drops on #2.


----------



## mishele (Feb 23, 2011)

#1 is beautiful. I love the focus and DoF. The DoF you chose makes the wispy grass look very cool!! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## carlos58 (Feb 24, 2011)

thanks everyone for comments


----------



## KristaIris (Mar 5, 2011)

the second one is just stunning


----------



## digital flower (Mar 16, 2011)

The first one is really nice. That is some weird bokeh you have going on there.

I like the willow buds too. That is a sure sign of spring around here.

#3 is not really doing anything for me. I think it needs to b a little more in focus.


----------



## Crystal (Mar 16, 2011)

Love the first one, how did you do it?


----------



## FoggyLens (Mar 16, 2011)

I love them all!!! Very very nice! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## carlos58 (Mar 16, 2011)

thanks everyone for last comments


Crystal said:


> Love the first one, how did you do it?


here the data : 1/400s f/5.6 at 180.0mm iso200 
180 macro 1:1


----------



## JBArts (Mar 16, 2011)

Nature has indeed vested us with lots of beautiful things, and these photos of yours are the evidences of such admirable beauty. The focus in these shots are good and I like the way how you captured these flowers in their most admirable state. I really like the second photo, especially the drops of water coming from the budding flower. It just signifies that spring is just around the corner. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## thierry (Mar 17, 2011)

wowo awesome!


----------



## rob1066 (Mar 22, 2011)

Love number 2


----------



## Tashyd (Mar 22, 2011)

I really enjoy them all but #1 is definitely my favourite!


----------



## shadylady (Mar 23, 2011)

AMAZING! AMAZING!


----------



## carlos58 (Mar 23, 2011)

thanks everyone for last comments


----------



## JBArts (Jun 27, 2011)

All are excellent work, very inspiring shots! thanks for posting lovely captures


----------

